# Best Brushes for Bare Escentuals??



## blindpassion (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey everyone, I just purchased the "getting started" kit for bare escentuals in fairly light / light. It comes with three brushes, a kabuki, concealer, and a powder brush.

Ive heard mixted reviews on these brushes,
can everyone tell me what brush they use for their bare escentuals? Do you use the ones that come with the kit or do you use MAC, bobbi brown, ect?

Let me know! thanks everyone.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 19, 2007)

tbh the BE brushes are crap... i use my MAC 182 and 187
182 - to buff it all on
187 - to make it look more flawless and natural

i get many compliments on my skin wearing this foundation ... considering i have such bad skin underneath lol
but yeh i really suggest those 2 brushes - they may be expensive but they are good quality, they will last you for years and they work well with the foundation [i also use both brushes for BE mineral veil]


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_tbh the BE brushes are crap... i use my MAC 182 and 187
182 - to buff it all on
187 - to make it look more flawless and natural

i get many compliments on my skin wearing this foundation ... considering i have such bad skin underneath lol
but yeh i really suggest those 2 brushes - they may be expensive but they are good quality, they will last you for years and they work well with the foundation [i also use both brushes for BE mineral veil]_

 
Thanks so much! I have both of these brushes already so im good to go. Thanks again.


----------



## DontFeedtheZebr (Oct 19, 2007)

I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss the brushes in the kit.  It's all on what works for you.  The starter kit brushes work really well for me.  I have combination skin and like a heavier coverage, so the buki is a godsend.  They just take a little more getting used to.

Hope that helps some!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DontFeedtheZebr* 

 
_I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss the brushes in the kit. It's all on what works for you. The starter kit brushes work really well for me. I have combination skin and like a heavier coverage, so the buki is a godsend. They just take a little more getting used to.

Hope that helps some!_

 
Thanks for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ive used the brushes a few times, I just dont feel as if they are as good quality as mac brushes, especially the kabuhki, but I like the concealer brush that comes with the kit, it's fantastic.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 22, 2007)

Well I used my BE brushes for about a year and then one day I realized they suck. Mine always shed like crazy which I hate. I switched to the 182 and a Sonia Kashuk brush. The only one I kept and still use it the concealer brush. The only thing I can say is the BE brush is alittle more dense than MAC which I had to get used to, but once I did I was more than happy.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Hey everyone, I just purchased the "getting started" kit for bare escentuals in fairly light / light. It comes with three brushes, a kabuki, concealer, and a powder brush.

Ive heard mixted reviews on these brushes,
can everyone tell me what brush they use for their bare escentuals? Do you use the ones that come with the kit or do you use MAC, bobbi brown, ect?

Let me know! thanks everyone._

 
I actually don't use any of the BE powder products anymore - due to a Bismuth allergy - but I still love some of the BE brushes.

I have the HANDI BUKI (a hybrid kabuki with longer handle,) MAXIMUM Concealer, PRECISION Concealer, HEAVENLY (flat top) FACE Brush, HEAVENLY (flat top) BLUSH Brush, SOFT FOCUS Brush, FEATHER LIGHT Brush, EYE BUKI and the WET/DRY EYE SHADOW Brush and like them all.

The "regular" kabuki is waaaaaaay too rough for me - even after multiple washings. The others get softer after each washing.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 23, 2007)

I love the Kabuki brush, it works really well for me but it all depends on what you like for your makeup application. The only thing about the BE kabuki is that it sheds like CRAZY


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_I love the Kabuki brush, it works really well for me but it all depends on what you like for your makeup application. The only thing about the BE kabuki is that it sheds like CRAZY_

 
Really? Did you give it a good shampooing/washing before the first application? Maybe you got a dud?!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruqayya33* 

 
_Really? Did you give it a good shampooing/washing before the first application? Maybe you got a dud?!_

 
I find this too, the BE brushes shed... especially the kabukhi.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I find this too, the BE brushes shed... especially the kabukhi._

 
Wow.... sorry to hear that.






 I wonder why I don't have that problem with my BE brushes?! (I'm not complaining... LOL.)


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_The only thing about the BE kabuki is that it sheds like CRAZY_

 
I've yet to have this problem. I've seen other girls complaining about it, but it's never happened to me. I think it has more to do with the swirling motion you're supposed to use with application than the quality of the brushes. Maybe some people just do it more than others, I don't know. I don't have a lot of experience with brushes, it just seems to me like the constant swirling would be harder on a brush than just strokes.

I actually really like the brushes that came in my kit. The concealer and blending brushes are lovely.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Amaranthine* 

 
_I've yet to have this problem. I've seen other girls complaining about it, but it's never happened to me. I think it has more to do with the swirling motion you're supposed to use with application than the quality of the brushes. Maybe some people just do it more than others, I don't know. I don't have a lot of experience with brushes, it just seems to me like the constant swirling would be harder on a brush than just strokes.

I actually really like the brushes that came in my kit. The concealer and blending brushes are lovely._

 
Perhaps your right! 

I also wonder if it might have something to do with handeling and care. (I'm not accusing any of you of mishandeling your brushes....) I just recently watched a friend "abuse" her brushes while she used, washed and stored them. She's also complaining  of major shedding, scratching and splaying.... When I saw how she handled them, I was not surprized.

She washed them in HOT water and lots of facial cleanser (one of those acne products) and kept smooshing the bristles in the suds. She then "sort of" rinsed the brushes a little - again in very hot water - without really making sure that all the cleanser was rinsed out..... at least for my taste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then she literally WRUNG them out with a towel and let them air-dry standing upright in a cup. She also told me that she would blow-dry them later........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also considering that a brush cleaner with alcohol might make the bristles brittle (since most BE brushes are natural animal hair) or cause the glue to fail...........  I donno for sure, though.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 1, 2007)

hate their flawless face brush but love their wet/dry eyeshadow brush.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_hate their flawless face brush but love their wet/dry eyeshadow brush._

 
Funny... how some of us like a certain brush and others hate it..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have 2 of the BE Wet/Dry e/s brushes and am not in love with them - unlike my other BE's. They're ok for wet application, but I actually prefer my Essence Of Beauty Concealer brush for wet application of mineral e/s. (I currently only use Alima e/s and prefer them wet. Just put in an order for samples of Fyrinnae e/s.....)


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 6, 2007)

BE just came out with a new brush called the Full Flawless Face Brush.  I got it in the Bare Gold collection from QVC and it is my favorite BE brush so far.  I think it is supposed to be a cross between the regular flawless face brush and the kabuki.  It is really soft and doesnt shed at all (mine hasn't anyway).  I think they are including it in some of the other new kits, but I am not sure if it is sold individually yet.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 7, 2007)

I'v bought two kits in the past and the two starter kits were a tad different from one another. I honestly don't like the brushes much but I still use them because I can't afford MAC brushes. lol

But the only brushes worth buying are:

Angled Brush (for contouring, its my one of fav and its really soft)

Handy Buki (its a baby buki with a long handle but its soft as well and it works great for a heavier coverage)

Soft Focus Brush (I use this for my blush application and this is super soft! I love this out of all the brushes they have)

Max Coverage Concealer Brush (the name says it all and it blends in so well)

Wet/Dry Shadow Brush (I love this brush soooo much and I use it for nearly all my shadows! Its mainly used for foiling and defining. I bought this one in a safari looking kit that included 3 gorgeous colors to work with. I suggest buying the kit because the handle is longer and at the other end of the wet and dry brush there is a angled blending brush!)


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried the soft focus eye shadow brush? It's like the soft focus face brush but for buffing eyeshadow...


----------



## dorkynerd (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been using Bare Escentuals for almost 2 years now. And although I don't use their foundation anymore, I do still use most of their other products. And the kabuki brush is AWESOME! And another brush I use all the time is the heavenly fave brush! Its FAB!


----------



## rachaelt98 (Jan 5, 2009)

Maximum coverage face brush! I love it! Kind of like the concealer brush only bigger.


----------



## nikic (Jan 5, 2009)

My BE kabuki died so now I use the pink Coastalscents.com one, which is nearly identical and $5.00.  I really want the MAC one. I heard the MUFE one is supposed to be softer than MAC and even better, if that's possible. 

I have the Everyday Minerals flat top coming to me in the mail. It got rave reviews on Makeupally.com so I'm hopeful, plus it's only $10.00


----------



## MissResha (Jan 5, 2009)

i haaate the BE brushes. they are so scratchy on my face. i only like their concealer brush. but i love their foundations lol.


----------



## SarahRN (Jan 15, 2009)

I use the MAC 182 brush for my foundation.  I thought the one that came with the BE kit was great...then I discovered the world of MAC and fell in love with 182 instead.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 27, 2009)

Soft Focus Brush
Concealer Brush
Wet & Dry Shadow Brush


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 28, 2009)

The brushes that came with my kit were very scratchy. I gave them away. I prefer MAC brushes (expensive), EDM brushes (reasonably priced) and ECOTOOLS brushes (value priced in the mineral make up brush travel kit). 

The EDM flat top brush ($10) is made from synthetic fiber. It's soft, sturdy and densely packed. The Ecotools environmentally friendly synthetic brushes (~$13 for the set) aren't very dense but they are soft and get the job done if you aren't going for heavy coverage.


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 21, 2009)

all the brushes in my opinion are great. take advantage of kits to get awesome deals on brushes. singles are expensive but some kits come with 2 or 3 so it makes up for it. the rocker eye kit has an awesome brush!!!


----------



## AshleyTatton (May 19, 2009)

The Handi-Buki is one of my favorite brushes, it's very similiar to the 109 though. The Handi-Buki tends to shed small little hairs on me which is super annoying. Can be kind of rough, I conditioned them over night once and then washed and rinsed them and let them dry and they turned out alot softer and smell better.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Aug 2, 2009)

I found the brushes that came with the starter kit (the flawless face brush and kabuki) to be very scratchy/itchy on my skin. So I tossed them. Now I'm using Coastal Scents' Italian Badger Buffer Brush and it works great! It's so soft, absorbs the minerals into the bristles very easily, and applies evenly to my face. It's my HG brush for any powder product. The concealer brush that came with the kit was pretty nice though!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 13, 2009)

BE brushes are like rough hay. i have the handy buki brush and it's crappy as hell. the bristles scratch my skin. it's kinda like taking some hay and rubbing it on your face (ok i exaggerate but u get the idea).


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyTatton* 

 
_The Handi-Buki is one of my favorite brushes, it's very similiar to the 109 though. The Handi-Buki tends to shed small little hairs on me which is super annoying. Can be kind of rough, I conditioned them over night once and then washed and rinsed them and let them dry and they turned out alot softer and smell better._

 
i think the 109 is waaay better and more narrow (like the circumference of the bristles).


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 15, 2009)

I totally don't mean any offense to anyone - I used to think the same thing - but I think that those who rave about BE face brushes simply haven't used a lot of other, good, brushes.

When I first started using BE I used the brushes from my start kit, and thought they were great. After a while I tried the Everyday minerals long handled kabuki, since I read so many good things about it and it was so affordable, and WHOA was that an eye opener. I'm never going back to the scratchy hell that is the BE kabuki.

The BE concealer brush is fine, I still use that to conceal smaller details. But I think it's very similar, if not exactly the same, as the Oval Camouflage Brush that Coastal Scents has for a sixth of the price.


----------

